# Ein Paar fragen über das Online-Radio



## wischy (30. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Thema "Eigenes Online-Radio":

1. Kann ich es auf einem Server starten, welcher eine "DSL 6000" Leitung besitzt?
2. Wenn ja, wieviele Mithörer sind maximal möglich?
3. Wieviel Traffic, kostet es den MODERATOR, wenn er ca. 2h Musik auflegt und redet?

Es wäre mir wichtig, weil ich zuhause eine VolumenAnbindung habe und gerne wissen möchte, ob es sich lohnt so etwas zu starten.

Nochmal um Missverständnisse zu umgehen: 
ICH habe eine Volumenanbindung und bin der Moderator
DER RADIO SERVER liegt auf einem anderen Rechner, welcher nicht mir gehört



PS: Giebt es noch andere kostenlose Radio Programme wie Shoutcast?


Danke Wischy


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. März 2005)

ad 1.: Ohne eine Angabe über die verfügbare Upstream-Bandbreite kann man hier keine Aussage machen.

ad 2.: siehe 1.

ad 3.: Geht man von einer Bitrate von 96 kbps aus, käme man auf ca. 90 MB für einen Stream von 2h. Bei 64 kbps wären es um die 60 MB. Kannst man sich ja ganz einfach ausrechnen:

```
96 kb/s      | * 3.600 s/h
345.600 kb/h | * 2 h
691.200 kb   | / 8 
86.400 kB    | / 1.024
84,375 MB
```
Dazu noch etwa 5% - 10% (wegen Overhead, Metadaten, Header etc.) und du hast den verbratenen Traffic.

ad PS.: Ja, es gibt noch andere Serverlösungen, wie z.B. Icecast.


----------



## wischy (30. März 2005)

boah danke alles klar dann käme ich auf ca. 120mb im monat okay aber was hat es mit den kb/s an quali am hut? rauscht es bei 64? oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## D@nger (30. März 2005)

Es rauscht nicht, aber ma sollte schon das doppelte haben!
MFG


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. März 2005)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es rauscht nicht, aber ma sollte schon das doppelte haben!
> MFG


Wieso? Es geht hier um ein Onlineradio, nicht um ein Musikarchiv...


----------



## wischy (31. März 2005)

okay ich wollte frage, was es mit dem upstream auf sich hat, wie finde ich ihn heraus?


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. April 2005)

Sollte im Vertrag oder auf der Homepage des ISP zu finden sein


----------



## Norbert Eder (3. April 2005)

Weiters ist zu beachten, dass für jeden Song den du über ein Internet-Radio spielst, Abgaben zu leisten sind. Bei uns in Österreich ises die AKM, wie es in Deutschland/Schweiz aussieht , weiß ich nicht. Abgaben sind aber zu bezahlen - soviel ist sicher.


----------

